# cyp plectrochilum



## Dido (May 27, 2013)

nearly open





fully open ´






Another one in flower 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dodidoki (May 27, 2013)

Very unique and stange flower....what is size of flower?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 27, 2013)

I've always wanted one of these. They're extremely hard to come by in these parts.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2013)

Another neat one.


----------



## Dido (May 27, 2013)

I pollinated the second one with pollen of the first. 
Hopefully this time we will get seed. 

All mine ones are clones. Have 2 more but no flowers this year. 
The second has now 3 growth and 1 flowering but is the only one who flowers every year for me. But I get better


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2013)

Cute, and nicely flowered. How tall are your plants?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Looks like the pouch is forming a nectary. What is the purpose of it -- anyone know?


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like the pouch is forming a nectary. What is the purpose of it -- anyone know?




pollenation.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> pollenation.


On slippers, the purpose of the pouch is to trap the insect and make it climb up the hairs to get out. Pollen is either stuck to it then, or it deposits the pollen on its way out. That doesn't explain the nectary-shape at the bottom of the pouch.


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Cute, and nicely flowered. How tall are your plants?



The plants between 5 cm non blooming and 20cm higher. The 20cm is due to the fact I dont see them starting growth and they were still in the shade, so the white nose was very long. There is a big variation in this kind, had flowering onece with 10cm too a really dark one, loosed it last year due to a stupid thing on my side, I am still very angry with myself because I was so stupid....


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> That doesn't explain the nectary-shape at the bottom of the pouch.



The purpose might be to hold something that attracts the insect. :wink:
And that would be....?


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

wonderful!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice plectrochilum! 

I have had a few over the years but have had difficulty getting them established.

Ron


----------



## Dido (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh well I have the same problem, now they grow best when I treat them like macranthum and nearly inorganic soil, but they like more mineral then pumice...
At least this year I have a seed pot soming, they first time I could pollinate it and I hope it will be fertile


----------

